# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Nagimaki

## Dan Pfanenstiel

Always wanted to build one. What's the best reference with photos on this much misunderstood weapon?

Dan

----------


## D.A. Guertin

I don't know that there is a photo reference out there.  I've had enough pass through my hands that I can talk you though it, though.  What do you need to know?

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

I havn't seen or held one, wondered if the blade were heavier than katana yet lighter than naginata? The pictures I've seen indicate the blade shape is different than just a sword blade mounted on a longish handle? 

Sorry the inexperience here, I'm not used to asking about this stuff, just doing it.


Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

Do it the way you feel is proper, how you like. There really is no one proper way to do them, Ive seen many variations. use the ones youve seen as a base and go from there if you want.

Oh and here is a beautiful one naoshi as a katana right now, by Kanefusa. http://artswords.com/kanefusa.htm
This seems to be the most basic and popular blade style for them.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Thanks Joe. That's a beauty.

Examples is exactly what I need. Not to copy, but to get an idea of where to go.

On the tsuka, would the handle wood be split all the way down and carved out for the tang like on any other sword? Seems like a lot of splitting to do on a 3 or 4 foot pole.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *Thanks Joe. That's a beauty.
> 
> Examples is exactly what I need. Not to copy, but to get an idea of where to go.
> 
> On the tsuka, would the handle wood be split all the way down and carved out for the tang like on any other sword? Seems like a lot of splitting to do on a 3 or 4 foot pole.
> 
> Dan*


Actually you would just cut out a section big enough.  cut into the pole about a little past where the tang would end and then split/cut to that point.
Hope that made since.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Do it the way you feel is proper, how you like. There really is no one proper way to do them, Ive seen many variations. use the ones youve seen as a base and go from there if you want.
> 
> Oh and here is a beautiful one naoshi as a katana right now, by Kanefusa. http://artswords.com/kanefusa.htm
> This seems to be the most basic and popular blade style for them.*


Very beautiful sword indeed! I got to handle and inspect this sword at the SF Token Kai show and it is a wonderful blade.

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> 
> Very beautiful sword indeed! I got to handle and inspect this sword at the SF Token Kai show and it is a wonderful blade.*


You lucky dog! I really need to get out to one of those left coast shows sometime.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> You lucky dog! I really need to get out to one of those left coast shows sometime.*


You have to. You'll learn a whole lot handling some really cool stuff. And if you get a chance to talk to some of the smiths, polishes, dealers etc, they are always very helpful, courteous and friendly (well at the ones I've talked to) :Smilie:  and it's always cool just to hang around with the guys :Smilie:  

Its all about learning and appreciating the craft man. It does get expensive though so, you just gotta pick which one you're more interested in going and just go :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> 
> Very beautiful sword indeed! I got to handle and inspect this sword at the SF Token Kai show and it is a wonderful blade.*


wait...
That also means you probably got to see that enomoto sadayoshi katana.
{Nonono, that tear in my eye is from dust, not jealousy.}

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> wait...
> That also means you probably got to see that enomoto sadayoshi katana.
> {Nonono, that tear in my eye is from dust, not jealousy.}*


Yup, Bill was asking 13k for it. Bill is a good friend so he let's me drool on his blades for as long as I want :Smilie:  

I also got to see the whole Ichimoji exhibit and all the blades that Yoshindo Yoshihara had on his table. There was also Bob Benson's table, Robert Cole (sho-shin) very cool guy and I got to see all of the blades that's on his website now :Smilie:  

I told you man, ya gotta make it to one of these show's next year ok.

Sorry to rob your post Dan :Smilie:  Here's a couple of pictures for you from RiceCracker.com 

Juyo Token Nagamaki-Naoshi Shikkake School
 

Nagamaki Katana

 

I hope this helps.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Yea, I think I will go next to next years.
You fly in or drive?
Another naoshi(notice the trend) example.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

No, no guys. This is cool.

Now my #ss is sore from kicking myself for missing the Token Kai this year. Things just went wrong that week.

Love them pictures.

Dan

----------

